# What's so special about Ireland?



## winjim (5 Oct 2015)

Now we've got tagging. When I look at the "most popular tags", the one that stands out in a bigger typeface is Ireland. But when I click on it, no results. So what's so special about Ireland?


----------



## Joffey (5 Oct 2015)

The Guiness tastes nicer in Ireland than the rest of the world. Maybe it doesn't travel well.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Oct 2015)

I get 10 results when I click on it, so I guess you have touring and expedition set to be excluded?





Why I'd it the top tag? Someone had bothered to create it and then use it. Nothing more. Create your own tags and use them and yours will end up more popular!


----------



## winjim (5 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I get 10 results when I click on it, so I guess you have touring and expedition set to be excluded?
> 
> View attachment 105833
> 
> ...


Yes, I have touring switched off, that must be it


----------



## winjim (5 Oct 2015)

How do I get to the tag cloud from the main menu? I've been getting there via the tag at the top of a thread which already has one.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Oct 2015)

Go to the search option, currently labeled search forums, change to search tags... At least that is how I have been getting there


----------



## Shaun (6 Oct 2015)

winjim said:


> How do I get to the tag cloud from the main menu? I've been getting there via the tag at the top of a thread which already has one.



You can also put */tags* in front of the main site URL: www.cyclechat.net/tags 

The tag text size indicates the volume of tags with that word or phrase, the larger the text size the more threads with that tag; but they're fairly new so it'll take a while for the mix to broaden.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Oct 2015)

I went to a supermarket in Cork last year. A can of lager was priced at 2.5 Euros. The price of Murphy's in the pub brought a tear to my eye too.

It was a great place, otherwise.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Oct 2015)

nobbers nobber and nobbery are not tagged.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Oct 2015)

User said:


> You could start, if you really wanted to.


I could start it, if I wanted to and knew how to


----------



## Shaun (6 Oct 2015)

User said:


> Can we see who tags things?



No, but I can.


----------



## Shaun (6 Oct 2015)

User said:


> I asked because I have noted some tagging that appears to be aimed at denigrating the thread, and wondered whether it was a participant or not.



If you feel a tag is inappropriate just report the first post in the thread and let the moderators know which tag you feel is not helpful and why.


----------



## winjim (8 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Create your own tags and use them and yours will end up more popular!


I've gone a bit tag happy. I think it comes from playing too much San Andreas. Do I win a house full of weapons?


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2015)

winjim said:


> Now we've got tagging. When I look at the "most popular tags", the one that stands out in a bigger typeface is Ireland. But when I click on it, no results. So what's so special about Ireland?


You can get to spend the day on the bog!


Shaun said:


> No, but I can.


sssh


----------



## winjim (9 Oct 2015)

User said:


> I did that a couple of days ago but I don't think I will be doing so again any time soon.


Oh dear. Did you have a bad experience?


----------



## winjim (9 Oct 2015)

User said:


> No, it was quite fun, while it lasted.


We'll always have Paris.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Oct 2015)

winjim said:


> I've gone a bit tag happy. I think it comes from playing too much San Andreas. Do I win a house full of weapons?



Are you a tag nut?


----------



## winjim (21 Oct 2015)

I notice that the tagging seems to be appealing to some people's passive aggressive side. A nice anonymous way to comment on the thread eh?

#youknowwhoyouare


----------



## winjim (21 Oct 2015)

User said:


> Excellent, another TMN for me.


Alright, even more so than it was a fortnight ago. Better?


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2015)

User said:


> Excellent, another TMN for me.


How many now?


----------



## srw (23 Oct 2015)

User said:


> I don't keep a huge stash.


Or rather you do, but you're not so miserly as to count them.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> nobbers nobber and nobbery are not tagged.


Folk who tag posts using the words nobbers, nobber or nobbery....?


----------



## al-fresco (25 Oct 2015)

Joffey said:


> The Guiness tastes nicer in Ireland than the rest of the world. Maybe it doesn't travel well.



Agreed.

I've heard that Guiness intended for the home market isn't pasteurised (because of the quick turnover) but Guiness for export is.


----------

